
Why and how does Future Planet count carbon? - dave9000
https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20200131-why-and-how-does-future-planet-count-carbon
======
wcerfgba
See also this great talk from 36C3, "Reducing Carbon in the Digital Realm":
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeFCQTkWPjs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeFCQTkWPjs)

